# SS 08.10.22 - Atterberg # 4 - "Sinfonia piccola"



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Kurt Atterberg (1887 - 1974)*

*Symphony no. 4 in G minor "Sinfonia piccola"*

I. Con forza
II. Andante 
III. Scherzo
IV. Finale: Rondo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have the beautiful folk-inspired fourth symphony of Kurt Atterberg. Written in 1918, the wonderful folk melodies are abundant in the work as Atterberg successfully combines the folk idioms into symphonic form. Brief, picturesque, and of course lyrical, the symphony is a treat for the ears. I believe there are only the two splendid recordings with Jarvis (below) on Chandos and Rasilainen on CPO, but would love to hear what one of the big-name orchestras would do with the work.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kurt Atterberg: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Stig Westerberg, Sten Frykberg

I will spin this one later,


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Ari Rasilainen/Frankfurt Radio Symphony


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

inspiring choice....had not listened to Atterberg for a while.

Jarvi in Gothenburg.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Järvi and Gothenburg


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Järvi/Gothenburg. My first Atterberg. Really enjoyed it. Nice that it coincided with my, "Journey" week too.


----------

